# Helius Umlenkhebel - unteres Lager



## some.body (25. Mai 2011)

Haette da mal 'ne Frage zur unteren Lagerung des Helius Umlenkhebels. Dort ist keinerlei Gleitlager verbaut. Das Alu des ULHs sitzt direkt auf der Lagerachse. Bei meinem Helius AM hat das zur Folge, dass am ULH Abrieb entsteht und ich vermute auch, dass dies die Quelle fuer ein immer wiederkehrendes Knarzen ist, wenn der Hinterbau nur wenig einfedert (z.B. beim Treten im Sitzen).

Bin mal so frei und benutze die Fotos aus dem Helius AC - Aufbau-Doku Thread von dreamdeep:






Hier sieht man die beiden ULH. Oben (schmale Seite) ist ein Gleitlager (F-Form) verbaut, unten keines.





Die Achse ist zwar mit Gleitlagern in den Druckstreben gelagert, aber bei meinem AM ist diese Lagerung fest, dass sich nicht die Achse dreht, sondern die ULH auf der Achse.

Ist die Konstruktion etwa so gedacht, dass sich die Achse in den Lagern der Druckstreben drehen und die ULH mit der Achse eine feste Verbindung haben? Aber dazu muesste an den ULH und der Achse eine Art Konus vorhanden sein, damit sich die beiden Teile fest klemmen koennen.

Wie seht ihr das? Fuer mich macht die Konstruktion - jedenfalls so wie sie momentan bei meinem AM funktioniert - keinen Sinn.


----------



## flyingscot (25. Mai 2011)

> Die Achse ist zwar mit Gleitlagern in den Druckstreben gelagert, aber bei meinem AM ist diese Lagerung fest, dass sich nicht die Achse dreht, sondern die ULH auf der Achse.


Das ist nicht korrekt so, die Achse muss sich leicht in den Gleitlagern bewegen können. Nimm noch einfach mal die Achse raus und fette alles neu...



> Ist die Konstruktion etwa so gedacht, dass sich die Achse in den Lagern der Druckstreben drehen und die ULH mit der Achse eine feste Verbindung haben?


Genau so...



> Aber dazu muesste an den ULH und der Achse eine Art Konus vorhanden sein, damit sich die beiden Teile fest klemmen koennen.



Die Hohlachse ist nur leicht geklemmt in den Umlenkhebeln, richtig. Auf der Achse laufen die Druckstreben, die axial als auch radial gleitgelagert sind. Die Reibung dieser Gleitlagerung dürfte auch bei großer Belastung immer weit geringer sein, als die Presspassung der Umlenkhebel auf der Achse.

Wichtig ist hier allerdings das korrekte Ausdistanzieren des Lagerspiels mittels Passscheiben. Die Innenweite zwischen den Umlenkhebeln muss genau 49mm betragen, da dies durch die Dämpferbuchse vorgegeben wird.
Bei mir stimmte diese Passung ursprünglich wohl nicht ganz und es hat nach kurzer Zeit angefangen zu zu knarzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (25. Mai 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Genau so...



Dem schliesse ich mich an.


----------



## some.body (26. Mai 2011)

Hey, vielen Dank fuer die Antworten  ... und ich dachte schon, das sei eine Fehlkonstruktion 

Gefettet hatte ich die Druckstreben-Lager und Achse schon zweimal, aber das hat nichts gebracht. Die Achse war in den Lagern viel zu fest geklemmt, als dass sie sich drehen konnte. Das hatte auch nichts mit einer schlechten Passung zu tun, denn ich habe gestern abend neue Gleitlager in die Druckstreben eingebaut und siehe da ... ploetzlich dreht sich die Achse in den Lagern  Ich kann die Achse nun sogar von Hand in die Lager eindruecken. Mit den alten Lagern musste ich sie mit dem Hammer einklopfen. Die alten Lager scheinen von Anfang an Uebermass gehabt zu haben 

Da in den letzten zwei Jahren somit der ULH die Funktion des Lagers uebernommen hatte, zeigt dieser nun deutliche Abriebsspuren und an der Aussenseite hat sich ein Grat gebildet:





Da brauche ich wohl neue   Hat jemand zufaellig zwei rum liegen???


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Mai 2011)

Wende dich doch mal mit den Bildern und der Beschreibung direkt an N. Wenn der Fehler wirklich an den alten Lagern lag, gibt es da bestimmt eine kulante Lösung.


----------



## some.body (31. Mai 2011)

Hab' inzwischen von Vincent zwei neue Umlenkhebel zum Sonderpreis erhalten. Danke


----------



## dreamdeep (31. Mai 2011)

prima


----------



## BenniG. (29. Juli 2013)

Ich kram den alten Thread hier mal aus, weil ich ein ähnliches Problem habe:

Stecke ich die Achse nur durch das Lager in der linken Druckstrebe lässt sie sich noch ganz gut drehen. Stecke ich sie nur durch das rechte Lager lässt sie sich nur noch mäßig drehen. Baue ich die Achse so ein, wie sie soll (mit Mittelhülse und Igus-Anlaufscheiben) lässt sie sich eigentlich gar nicht mehr drehen. Selbst mit Gummihandschuhen (=>mehr Grip) lässt sich nichts drehen. Mit einer Zange könnte man es vielleicht noch hinbekommen.

Auch merkt man beim Einbau, dass da irgendwas nicht 100% in einer Flucht liegt, die Achse verkantet ein bisschen zwischen den Lagern. 
Ohne Mittelhülse im probeweisen Einbau kann ich die Achse nur minimal drehen, wenn dann auch nur mit großem Kraftaufwand.
Ist das normal so, oder sollte sich die Achse leicht drehen lassen?!

Ich habe nämlich auch ein ziemliches Knarzen vor allem bei kleinen Bewegungen (Pedalieren auf der Straße), das auf diese Verbindung zurückzuführen ist. Mit ordentlich Fett läuft es ein paar Tage bzw. bis zum nächsten Abspritzen mit dem Gartenschlauch. Das Loch im Umlenkhebel scheint mir eigentlich nicht extrem geweitet, aber doch irgendwie angegriffen?
Jeweils an den Innenseiten (da wo die Anlaufscheiben sitzen) ist eine deutliche Absenkung, in der die Igus-Scheiben laufen. Ist das ab Werk schon so, oder haben sie sich eingefressen? Die Achse ist außen an der Stelle wo die Umlenkhebel sitzen minimal angegriffen und geht dort recht locker in die Löcher der ULH.

Anbei ein paar Bilder. Leider ist das Bild vom TE nicht mehr sichtbar, dann hätte man vergleichen können. Neue Lager sind leider noch in der Packstation 50km weg, die hol ich aber morgen, dann kann ich mal testen, wie es mit frischen Lagern aussieht.


----------



## provester (29. Juli 2013)

Habe am Wochenende auch nen Lagerwechsel vorgenommen..

Also die (neue) Achse sollte sich in die Lager der Druckstreben von Hand einsetzen lassen - zumindest war es bei mir so und wurde mir auch so seitens Nicolai beschrieben.. Was mich allerdings einiges an Nerven gekostet hat, war die Montage der Umlenkhebel auf die Achse - also von Hand aufsetzen war definitiv nicht möglich! Die Passung sitz dermaßen streng, dass es mich fast ne halbe Stunde gekostet hat - aber vielleicht hat da ja noch jemand einen Tipp?

Auf den Bildern Deiner Umlenkhebel kann ich jedenfalls keinen übermäßigen Verschleiß erkennen - wichtig ist jedoch, dass die Achse stramm im Umlenkhebel sitzt, ist dies nicht der Fall, ist ggf. ein neuer fällig.


----------



## BenniG. (30. Juli 2013)

Also bei mir kann ich die Achse mühelos durch das Loch am ULH durchrutschen lassen. Das wird dann nicht so gedacht sein..
Ich probiere mal, wie die Achse in den neuen Lagern läuft. Wahrscheinlich brauche ich eine neue Achse+ neue ULH


----------



## flyingscot (30. Juli 2013)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Auch merkt man beim Einbau, dass da irgendwas nicht 100% in einer Flucht liegt, die Achse verkantet ein bisschen zwischen den Lagern.
> Ohne Mittelhülse im probeweisen Einbau kann ich die Achse nur minimal drehen, wenn dann auch nur mit großem Kraftaufwand.
> Ist das normal so, oder sollte sich die Achse leicht drehen lassen?!



Die soll sich leicht drehen lassen... irgendwas ist wohl krum, beispielsweise Druckstreben oder Kettenstrebe. Könnte man wohl richten, wenn man weiß was krum ist...

Dadurch, dass die Lager verklemmt waren, hat sich der ULH immer in seiner Presspassung gedreht (wie beim TE) und diese ist dadurch verschlissen und jetzt viel zu leichtgängig. Neue ULH und Achsen sind wohl unabdingbar, neben des Richtens des Hinterbaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniG. (30. Juli 2013)

So, neue Lager sind drin, damit rutscht die (alte) Achse völlig fluffig in die Lager und lässt sich im eingebauten Zustand noch drehen. Ich nehm mal an, dass zumindest das rechte Lager Übermaß hatte oder irgendwie schräg eingebaut wurde.

Naja, neue Umlenkhebel und neue Achse sind wohl dennoch fällig, die ULH lassen sich völlig frei auf den Achsenden drehen, das wird bald wieder knarzen.


----------



## bubbba (18. August 2013)

mich hats` auch erwischt, fahre wie some.body ein 2009 HeliusAM 
es ist auch das rechte Lager in dem sich die Achse nicht dreht.

Das linke Druckstrebenlager  Serien NR: 397x läuft sauber,
rechte Druckstrebe Serien NR.: 385x  scheint nie funktioniert zu haben.

Frage mich wie der Mechaniker damals die Achse da durchbekommen hat 
soviel kann es garnicht mit der Zeit aufgequollen sein

könnt Ihr mir sagen wie Ihr dieses Kunstoff Lager ausgepresst habt ? 


Gruß bubbba


----------



## BenniG. (18. August 2013)

Nicolai bietet meines Wissens nur ein Auspresstool nach den Schema Hammer und Meißel.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25412_Werkzeugset-fuer-Lagerkit-Helius-RC-AC-AM-.html
Hier mit Bild:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...er-Lagerkit-Helius-CC-AFR-FR-und-Ion-ST-.html

Ich habe mir eine Auspresshülse drehen lassen. Das funktioniert dann problemlos auch ohne dass man das halbe Bike auseinander nehmen muss..
Prinzip siehst du hier:
http://huber-bushings.com/technik/montage/ 

Ich habe dankenswerterweise zu meinen neuen ULH dann kostenlos die Achse+ Lager bekommen.

Die neuen Lager flutschen sehr einfach in die Lagersitze und die neue Achse läuft darin sehr leichtgängig..

Die neuen Lager sind weiß und wohl aus einem besseren Material als die dunkelgrauen Iguslager..

Allerdings bekomme ich auch damit den Bereich mit den Umlenkhebeln nicht dauerhaft knack- und knarzfrei. Nach dem ersten downhill knackt es bis zur nächsten Demontage..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100G mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## trailterror (18. August 2013)

Kann man mit dem huber dämpferbuchsenauspresswerkzeug auch die Lager am rahmen auspressen/montieren?


----------



## bubbba (18. August 2013)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eine Auspresshülse drehen lassen. Das funktioniert dann problemlos auch ohne dass man das halbe Bike auseinander nehmen muss..
> Prinzip siehst du hier:
> http://huber-bushings.com/technik/montage/



Danke Benni


----------



## BenniG. (18. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Kann man mit dem huber dÃ¤mpferbuchsenauspresswerkzeug auch die Lager am rahmen auspressen/montieren?


Nee leider nicht. Das Huber-Tool hat andere (viel kleinere) MaÃe.

Ich hab mir folgendes drehen lassen:





Dazu noch ein StÃ¼ck Rohr mit einem Innendurchmesser > 21mm, eine Unterlegscheibe, Inbusschraube, Mutter. Fertig ist das Tool.

Preis war ein Paar Avid-BremsbelÃ¤ge + EntlÃ¼ften der Bremse bei einem Bike-Kollegen. Der Bike-Kollege wiederum hatte noch was gut bei einem Bekannten von sich, der Metallverarbeitung macht 

Ich hatte aber auch bei http://www.drehteileshop.de/ angefragt. Ich finde die Mail nicht mehr, aber ich meine es wÃ¤re was um die 20-30â¬ fÃ¼r diese HÃ¼lse + eine HÃ¼lse zum Auspressen der Achse (z.B. fÃ¼rs Schwingenlager am Tretlager).
Die hab ich mit volgenden MaÃen machen lassen:
Kleiner AuÃendurchmesser(d): 10,9mm
      GroÃer AuÃendurchmesser(D): 14,9mm
      Bohrung: 7mm (8mm wÃ¼rden wohl auch gehen, ich wollte den d-Bereich aber nicht zuu dÃ¼nn haben, falls die HÃ¼lse mal runterfÃ¤llt oder so)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (18. August 2013)




----------



## bubbba (20. August 2013)

Sind das die Lager die ihr jetzt verbaut habt ? 
Die sollen mehr Toleranz haben.
Soviel Spiel darf die Achse doch nicht haben, die kann ich durchwerfen


----------



## BenniG. (20. August 2013)

Jupp, ich hab diese Lager.
Im eingebauten Zustand sind die noch etwas enger. Aber dennoch mehr Spiel als die dunkelgrauen.


----------



## Zep2008 (21. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe da auch ein Lagerproblem.

Ich wechsle fast jährlich das Schwingenlager(Kettenstrebe-Rahmen)
da die Schwinge wackelt.
Fahre 4000-6000km im Jahr, ist ein AC 2010

Nicht nur die Kunststoffbuchsen sind eingelaufen auch die eloxierte Achse.

Wenn alles neu gelagert ist ist alles spielfrei, nach ein paar hundert Km habe ich aber schon wider leichtes Spiel.

Ist das normal? Gibts da Abhilfe?


----------



## BenniG. (21. August 2013)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Ist das normal? Gibts da Abhilfe?


Ob das wirklich so geplant ist weiß ich nicht. Aber bei mir ists das gleiche Spiel (haha, Kalauer)

Bei mir hatte der guru (Nicolai-Händler in der Nähe von Heidelberg) das Schwingenlager+Achse gewechselt. Danach wars gut, jetzt ist schon wieder Spiel.
Er hatte mich auch mal an anderen gefahrenen Nicolais wackeln lassen, da konnte ich auch Spiel feststellen.

Also würde ich mal sagen, wahrscheinlich nicht gewünscht, aber "normal"


----------



## trailterror (21. August 2013)

Und ganz banal immer wieder mal die lagervorspannung kontrollieren und wieder ein bisschen anziehn...


----------



## BenniG. (21. August 2013)

Das bringt nix. Ich kontrolliere mindestens 1mal im Monat die Lagervorspannung.

Mir wurde gesagt, man soll die Schraube gerade noch drehen können, wenn man mit der kurzen Inbus-Seite festzieht. Also rechts die Kappe mit Gewinde + Madenschraube soll sich dann gerade noch so mitdrehen lassen, wenn alles gekontert ist.


----------



## Zep2008 (21. August 2013)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Das bringt nix. Ich kontrolliere mindestens 1mal im Monat die Lagervorspannung.



Mach ich auch, da bin ich echt hinterher.

Ist das 2013 immer noch so, es steht nämlich ein neues Rad an.


----------



## trailterror (21. August 2013)

Mmmmhhh....kontrolliert ihrs vielleicht zu oft, so dass das ganze sich weitet/ausdehnt, das gewinde nicht mehr straff sitzt....? Kann das überhaupt sein..?


----------



## provester (21. August 2013)

Hab beim Hauptlager auf Rillenlager+Stahlachse gewechselt - keine Probleme mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniG. (21. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mmmmhhh....kontrolliert ihrs vielleicht zu oft, so dass das ganze sich weitet/ausdehnt, das gewinde nicht mehr straff sitzt....? Kann das überhaupt sein..?


Stell dich mal seitlich neben dein Rad und wackle am Hinterrad hin und her.
Also Rahmen am Sattelrohr festhalten und Hinterrad zu dir ziehen bzw. wegdrücken. Wahrscheinlich hast du auch leichtes Spiel, merkst es nur beim Fahren nicht direkt.
Man merkt beim Wackeln, dass da mehr ist als nur das Verwinden des Hinterbaus. Ein bisschen Gefühl braucht es allerdings 



provester schrieb:


> Hab beim Hauptlager auf Rillenlager+Stahlachse gewechselt - keine Probleme mehr...


Was hast du da für Lager genommen? Bei dem Unterschied zwischen Innen- und Außendurchmesser passen da doch kaum Kügelchen dazwischen?! Oder hast du eine dünnere Spezial-Achse, die nur in der Mitte (Rahmendurchgang) die Originaldicke von 15mm hat?


----------



## Zep2008 (21. August 2013)

Was ein Rillenlager ist will ich auch gerne wissen


----------



## BenniG. (21. August 2013)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Was ein Rillenlager ist will ich auch gerne wissen


Ich bin von sowas ausgegangen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wälzlager#Rillenkugellager_.28DIN_625.29
Also dass provester das "Kugel" bei Rillenkugellager vergessen hat


----------



## Zep2008 (21. August 2013)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Stell dich mal seitlich neben dein Rad und wackle am Hinterrad hin und her.
> Also Rahmen am Sattelrohr festhalten und Hinterrad zu dir ziehen bzw. wegdrücken. Wahrscheinlich hast du auch leichtes Spiel, merkst es nur beim Fahren nicht direkt.
> Man merkt beim Wackeln, dass da mehr ist als nur das Verwinden des Hinterbaus. Ein bisschen Gefühl braucht es allerdings



genau so isses


----------



## Zep2008 (21. August 2013)

Rillenkugellager ist für den Anwendungsfall das Allerschlechteste da Punktbelastung. Wie dünn wird denn da die Achse?

Gibt es da einen Umbausatz von Nicolai?


----------



## bubbba (21. August 2013)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Jupp, ich hab diese Lager.
> Im eingebauten Zustand sind die noch etwas enger. Aber dennoch mehr Spiel als die dunkelgrauen.



ja stimmt leider   selbst eingebaut haben sie zuviel Spiel .
Hab jetzt wieder die alten bestellt.


----------



## lomo (21. August 2013)

Interessanter Fred, habe auch gerade an meinem AC die ULH gewechselt ... und dabei noch was anderes entdeckt.


----------



## Timmy35 (21. August 2013)

Ich vermute, Provester meint keine Rillenkugellager, sondern die früher verbauten Nadellager. Habe ich auch noch in meinen beiden Rädern und habe kein Problem mit Spiel im Lager.


----------



## bubbba (21. August 2013)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Kunststoffbuchsen sind eingelaufen auch die eloxierte Achse.



hast Du mal versucht nur die Gleitlager zu tauschen und die alten Achsen wieder einzusetzen ? 
 ist ja echt teuer wenn Du die Achsen immer tauschen musst 
die Gleitlager sind ja vom Preis günstig, aber jährlich auch alle Achsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniG. (21. August 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Interessanter Fred, habe auch gerade an meinem AC die ULH gewechselt ... *und dabei noch was anderes entdeckt.*


Machs nicht so spannend


----------



## provester (21. August 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, Provester meint keine Rillenkugellager, sondern die früher verbauten Nadellager. Habe ich auch noch in meinen beiden Rädern und habe kein Problem mit Spiel im Lager.



So isses, hab mich da falsch ausgedrückt - müsste glaub ich richtig Nadellager (oder Walzenlager?) heißen..

Diese waren früher beim AFR komplett verbaut (bis auf die Lager oben am ULH) - haben dem entsprechend Stahlachsen mit geringfügig geringeren Durchmesser.. Würde den Rest auch noch ersetzen, aber dazu braucht man dann auch neue Vorspanndeckel (was in der Summe zu teuer wird)

Gruß


----------



## lomo (21. August 2013)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Machs nicht so spannend



Hast PN!


----------



## rebirth (21. Februar 2014)

provester schrieb:


> Nadellager (oder Walzenlager?) Diese waren früher beim AFR komplett verbaut (bis auf die Lager oben am ULH) - haben dem entsprechend Stahlachsen mit geringfügig geringeren Durchmesser



hast du ne bezugsquelle damit man sich das ausmaß des umbaus mal anschauen kann? 

Grüße

P.S. Habt ihr für die dämpferachse immer 49 breite lager (buchsen?) genommen? Mein Dämpfer hat spiel, herr huber meinte ich soll MESSEN was ich brauch. aber ohne richtige vorspannung mess ich doch mehr falsch als gut, oder?


----------



## provester (21. Februar 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> hast du ne bezugsquelle damit man sich das ausmaß des umbaus mal anschauen kann?
> 
> Grüße



Das Lagerkit gibt es entweder direkt bei N oder z.B. bei BikeComponents.. Du brauchst jedoch bei allen Drehpunkten (bis auf Hauptlager) dann noch andere Vorspanndeckel, weil es dort Unterschiede zwischen Stahlachse und Aluachse gibt!

Gruß


----------



## Steilwand (5. März 2014)

Servus an alle.
Ich suche für ein Helius AM die hinteren Dämpfer Umlenkhebel in schwarz Typ B.
Hat evt. noch jemand welche die er verkaufen würde.

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniG. (5. März 2014)

Du willst neue, bzw. intakte ULH haben, nehme ich an? Ein paar defekte mit ausgeleiterten Löchern für die Achse zu den Druckstreben hätte ich noch da.


----------



## Steilwand (5. März 2014)

Ne du, Danke. 
Ich möchte doch schon intakte haben.
Hast du eine Ahnung, was die bei Nicolai kosten.


----------



## BenniG. (5. März 2014)

Ich hab damals 54,30 pro Seite bezahlt. Also in Summe mit Versand (UPS) dann knapp 117€


----------



## PiR4Te (28. November 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe das selbe Problem... die Achse dreht sich im Hebel statt im Lager... 117€ finde ich ziemlich teuer... da kommen dann noch die Achsen und Gleitlager dazu...

Nach meinem jährlichen Lagerwechsel habe ich übrigens das Gefühl, dass die alten (grauen) Lager länger hielten und weniger Spiel hatten als die "neuen" weißen, außerdem glaube ich, dass die Achsen mit den weißen Lagern schneller verschleißen.

Das Knarzen hatte ich auch immer, mit neuen Achsen und fett war es kurz weg, kam dann aber wieder.

Hat sonst noch jemand Erfahrungen beim Preis der ULH?

Gruß


----------



## some.body (29. November 2014)

Schreib' mal direkt an Nicolai und schildere Dein Problem. Ich habe damals die neuen ULH zum Sonderpreis bekommen (waren glaube ich so ca. 70 EUR). Zusammen mit der neuen Achse und den Gleitlagern werden's dann aber auch ca. 100 EUR.


----------

